# Anyone have the occidental 5500?



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Black Dog has one and likes it, I didnt like the bigger one, it was too floppy.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been looking at it. I've been very impressed with the Occidental stuff I do have. The only thing I don't like is it doesn't have the tape measure clip like my Klein does.


----------



## RyeGuyCarby (Sep 24, 2013)

I have it as well, and i think its just about the perfect size for resi and commercial work. Its big enough to carry what you need for the task and a little extra, without feeling overburdened. It's slightly concurved to wrap around your thigh and doesnt chaff against your leg like some belts do. 

As a side note, the leather hammer holder fits stibilla levels, tin snips and some meters perfectly.

And im a left handed tape measure guy, so i just threw on a high mounted tape holder beside my fastener pouch


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

I have one and love it!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I don't like the small pouches can't fit common electrical tools like dikes or strippers or pliers or a greenlee level. Also can't fit an m12 driver. 

It just wasn't a good pouch for me. Not very flexible as far as usability

I would love a leather version of my old Klein poweline pouch. That was really well designed.


I have the larger occidental pouch and tools tend to fall out and they're difficult to keep organized.


----------

